# 2014 SLR01 vs. 2014 SLR02



## Rashadabd

So I have been hearing and reading all kinds of great things about the new SLR01 and it has my interest piqued despite the fact I have been looking primarily at aero road bikes for this year. Given how significant the price difference is, I am interested in hearing what any of you that have ridden the SLR01 thinks about it and how it compares to the new SLR02. I have read some people claim they are similar with just lower modulus carbon and components as the only real difference and then I have read others saying they are completely different bikes and that the new SLR02 is basically very close to the old (2013) SLR01. Which is it? I also would love to hear what anyone that has ridden or currently rides a smaller (say 51cm) SLR01/SLR02 thinks of the handling (given how much trail the bike has with a roughly 41.5mm fork rake).


----------



## Rashadabd

I am already aware that the SLR01 is reported to be 790 or so grams and the SLR02 960 or so for a 56cm. I am mostly interested in handling and ride quality differences.


----------



## Sailor

Both the SLR01 and 02 come from the same mold the only difference is the carbon lay up. The SLR02 is heavier and not as stiff but am told from someone who has ridden both that the SLR02 is more vertically compliant.


----------



## Rashadabd

Sailor said:


> Both the SLR01 and 02 come from the same mold the only difference is the carbon lay up. The SLR02 is heavier and not as stiff but am told from someone who has ridden both that the SLR02 is more vertically compliant.


Thanks man. I am seeing that they are comparing the stiffness to weight ratio to that of the 2013 SLR01 which isn't bad at all in this price range. I'm just wondering whether it has the same or similar "get up and go" that the SLR01 has that everyone is raving about:

BMC Team Machine SLR01 review | road.cc


----------



## element battler

G'day Gents, 
I recently joined the BMC family about a week ago with an SLR02 2014 model. Built it with Sram Force 22 and 303 Firecrests. I am a track sprinter and I can tell you this bike is very stiff, but nice enough to ride all day. You can climb seated in the big ring and it doesn't squirm at all. I love riding it and highly recommend it


----------



## Rashadabd

element battler said:


> G'day Gents,
> I recently joined the BMC family about a week ago with an SLR02 2014 model. Built it with Sram Force 22 and 303 Firecrests. I am a track sprinter and I can tell you this bike is very stiff, but nice enough to ride all day. You can climb seated in the big ring and it doesn't squirm at all. I love riding it and highly recommend it


I would love to see some pictures of your build. It sounds like a really nice bike.


----------



## Rashadabd

Thank you for your reply, by the way.


----------

